
Ask HN: Which product/design blogs do you follow? - steamboiler
I&#x27;m familiar with tech blogs, and semi-follow a handful. Which product&#x2F;design blogs does HN follow? Any recommendations? Thanks!
======
throwaway158497
+1 for the request, though I am skeptical you can find good ones. I am
subscribed to PMHQ blog. I mostly find it to be corporate people writing great
things about their own products. Nothing mostly which talks of rubber meets
road kind of stuff. I would gladly read two kinds of product blogs 1) Failure
post mortems. 2) Things which explain a startups decisions step by step. Eg:
Why did Uber choose marketplace model instead of a fleet, how did zapier
decide to pick a specific niche while starting off, etc

~~~
ian0
>> Eg: Why did Uber choose marketplace model instead of a fleet, how did
zapier decide to pick a specific niche while starting off, etc

For this type of thing the easiest thing to do is look for interviews with the
founders online, either in youtube or just old articles. You would be amazed
at what you can find.

>> 1) Failure post mortem.

Not aware of any companies that do decent failure post mortem but you can find
lots of startup failure post mortem on sites like this one[0].

[0] [https://www.failory.com/interview-
failure](https://www.failory.com/interview-failure)

------
sheldonapolis
Here is a handful of blogs I follow on Design/UX/Product: \-
[https://spotify.design/](https://spotify.design/) \-
[https://thedsgnblog.com/](https://thedsgnblog.com/) \-
[https://eyeondesign.aiga.org/](https://eyeondesign.aiga.org/) \-
[https://www.creativereview.co.uk/](https://www.creativereview.co.uk/) \-
[https://alistapart.com/](https://alistapart.com/) \- One of the favs.

------
bemmu
[https://sidebar.io/](https://sidebar.io/) which features 5 design links a day

~~~
wdb
Yeah, I enjoy that mailing list. Also enjoy reading
[https://uxdesignweekly.com](https://uxdesignweekly.com)

------
gitgud
Well [1] Dribbble is pretty good, it's not a blog but has great product design
projects.

[1] [https://dribbble.com/shots/popular/product-
design](https://dribbble.com/shots/popular/product-design)

------
giza182
[https://growth.design/case-studies/](https://growth.design/case-studies/) I
find the teardowns very interesting.

~~~
steamboiler
Nice find. Thanks.

------
kosmodrom
Futur

